# The Four Hokage vs The Five Kage



## RedChidori (Feb 7, 2014)

Title is pretty straight-forward .





VS



Location: Madara vs The Shinobi Alliance
State of Mind: IC
Starting Distance: 15 meters away
Knowledge: Full knowledge for both parties
Restrictions: Hashirama will only use SM when he actually feels the need to. Oonoki will not spam Jinton, Hiruzen will not use Shiki Fujin under *ANY*circumstances.
Additional Info: All the Four Hokage are alive. Minato and Tobirama have 10 marked kunai around the battlefield; each of them share 5 kunai with another. Ei starts off in V2.
Tsunade starts off with her Byakogu Seal on. Katsuyu WILL ONLY BE ALLOWED IN %5!!!! ALSO, HIRUZEN'S STAMINA WILL NOT BE AN ISSUE HERE!!!!!!!

READY? FIGHT   !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dominus (Feb 7, 2014)

Hashirama can defeat them by himself.


----------



## PAWS (Feb 7, 2014)

Can you say stomp?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 7, 2014)

What's with you and stomp threads? The Hokages massacre.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 7, 2014)

The Hokage stomp the ever living shit out of the 5 kage 
Hashirama alone is simply too much for them 
His wood dragons were fighting on par with PS,, which crushed the gokage,,,, with SS hashirama nukes them off the planet,,,,, 
Hashirama solos this 
Minato & Tobirama can possibly defeat the gokage by themselves as well seeing as how their dual FTG would troll through every offense that  the kage throw,,,and GKF can probably penetrate the gokages defense as well,,, S/T barrier backfires everything the gokage can throw,, and jinton is certainly not an issue for these guys who can evade everything through FTG,,,  
Hashirama solos 
Minato & Tobirama can also take this by themselves 
Hiruzen enjoys the scene while sipping tea


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 7, 2014)

Hashirama casually soloes.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Feb 7, 2014)

The hell? Are you trying to be stupid?


----------



## Magicbullet (Feb 7, 2014)

Even Tobirama soloes. Not even funny.


----------



## Senjuclan (Feb 7, 2014)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

Did you just put Hashirama with Minato and Tobirama on the same team? 

Unless the other team has jyuubidara or Jyuubito, it will always be a stomp.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 7, 2014)

The Four Hokages go and lolwhatthefuckjusthappened stomp these guys, they will win every time, not more times then not but every damn time.


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 7, 2014)

What?

Hashirama soloes...


----------



## Trojan (Feb 7, 2014)

Minato solos. U-U


----------



## Kai (Feb 7, 2014)

Atlantic Storm


----------



## Octavian (Feb 7, 2014)

Hashirama in base can solo. BM minato can also solo


----------



## RedChidori (Feb 7, 2014)

LOL I just thought this would be a interesting match-up. Boy was I wrong xD


----------



## RedChidori (Feb 7, 2014)

Octavian said:


> Hashirama in base can solo. BM minato can also solo



Minato's alive...


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (Feb 7, 2014)

Hashirama solo's, the rest play rock-paper-scissors.


----------



## Kyu (Feb 7, 2014)

Gokage are inducted into the hall of pain for the thousandth time.


----------



## Lord Stark (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol what is this?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 7, 2014)

Any two combination of Hokages arguably defeats the 5 kage.

Hashirama defeats them himself.


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Feb 7, 2014)

Hashirama solos.


----------



## FlamingRain (Feb 7, 2014)

Hashirama needs to be completely excluded for there to be any actual debate.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 7, 2014)

Hashirama wrecks em the five kage cannot even decisively deal with far lower level mokuton usage(spiral zetsu).


----------



## Ersa (Feb 7, 2014)

Hashirama stomps. Tobirama and base Minato can take out most of the Gokage but can't solo. Hiruzen dies as usual. This match is a ludicrous stomp


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Feb 7, 2014)

Remove Hashirama from debate
Minato & Tobirama would then likely be enough


----------



## Fiiction (Feb 7, 2014)

Hashirama alone no-difficulty.
with all 4 hokage = The 5 Kage audition.


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2014)

As stated many times, Hashirama solos. Take him out and Minato and Tobirama take it by themselves.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 7, 2014)

Hashirama solos, possibly without even using Sage Mode.

Tobirama and Minato can each handle any two of the Kage.

...Lol, Hiruzen.

The Hokage stomp as a team.


Take out Hashirama and it can go either way.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 7, 2014)

Nikushimi said:


> Hashirama solos, possibly without even using Sage Mode.
> 
> Tobirama and Minato can each handle any two of the Kage.
> 
> ...



Hiruzen can almost counter any jutsu the Gokage have actually. 

What can the Gokage do against BM Minato? @>@


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 7, 2014)

Elia said:


> Hiruzen can almost counter any jutsu the Gokage have actually.



Except the Raikage's speedblitz, Oonoki's Jinton, and Tsunade running through his shit to punch his ribs out through his back.

Mei's also got better Ninjutsu feats, in terms of raw firepower.

And Hiruzen doesn't really have the speed or stamina to fight off Gaara's sand for very long.



> What can the Gokage do against BM Minato? @>@



I assumed the Hokage were alive, not Edo Tensei.

If this is Edo Minato with Bijuu Mode, then he solos and lol @ this thread.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 7, 2014)

^

according to the op





> HIRUZEN'S STAMINA WILL NOT BE AN ISSUE HERE!!!!!!!


so he does not have an issue, he can counter Mei's water jutus with his mud wall, as he did with Tobirama.
Also, since Hiruzen used 4 or 5 clones each with one elements, it would make since to assume that if he uses one element by himself (not dividing his chakra ), it would be bigger and stronger.

As for A and his speed, Minato can deal with that.

****
Yeah, according the op Minato is alive, but he did not say he can't use BM + Minato sealed Kurama while being alive anyway. But, I think it's just me he like to think this way lol. Never-mind, forget about this point. ^-^


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Feb 7, 2014)

Hashirama soloes


----------

